# Dragonfly emerger 16



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello all, my name is Jose Chavez, I am from Tampa and new to the forum. I have been a kayak fisherman for years but finally took the leap and bought a dragonfly emerger 16 a couple weeks ago and have been very happy with it so far.

This is what she looked like when I picked her up



















So far I have added a Push Pole Micro, push pole, pp caddy, trolling motor, and sea deck to the poling platform. This is what she looks like now, Ill get more pics up soon.

This is what she looks like now


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sweet boat I love that boat how much did it run you out the door ?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What a beauty! How is the performance with the ETEC? Loving the simple layout.


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

> What a beauty! How is the performance with the ETEC? Loving the simple layout.


I am not entirely sure on the performance because there are
zero electronics on the boat.  I did run it next to a friends boat wide open ( while he took the last picture I posted) and he said I was going 36.  There was a little bit of chop and I would imagine it would go a bit faster if it were glassy.  The spec sheet from Dragonfly said it would do 40.

I am keeping this boat as simple as possible.  Not much else I plan on doing other than possibly adding sea deck to the rest of the boat (I think it would look sharp with Faux Teak), and some electronics.  Debating whether to add a handheld or fixed electronics with a transducer... not that I would need to know the contours of the bottom 99.0% of the time but I figured that 1% of the time where it would be nice to have.  It wont be for a while though, my bank account is still recovering.



> Sweet boat I love that boat how much did it run you out the door ?


More than the wife was happy with but worth every penny.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If it was me I'd fish the boat for a while before doing the cockpit sole in SeaDek....I like the look and feel of new non-skid under my feet. 

SeaDek on my platforms - yes! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

> If it was me I'd fish the boat for a while before doing the cockpit sole in SeaDek....I like the look and feel of new non-skid under my feet.
> 
> SeaDek on my platforms - yes!   [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


I appreciate the feedback, I only have seadeck on the poling platform for now. The cost will most likely keep me from putting it everywhere.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome looking skiff!


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

That's a very nice looking skiff. What prop are you running and how is your hole shot?


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

> That's a very nice looking skiff.  What prop are you running and how is your hole shot?


Thanks man.

It is the stock 3 blade ss viper prop. Have not really looked into switching props because the skiff gets on plane in a matter of seconds to where I do not feel it is an issue.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Very Nice, love the action shot. Best of luck.

Mark is a great guy, but he should have painted that skeg. :


----------

